

DoD Open Source FAQ - niels_olson
http://dodcio.defense.gov/OpenSourceSoftwareFAQ.aspx

======
niels_olson
Despite what this document says, there's no way in hell my IT department will
let me use anything on this list except Perl, and only that because they have
systems that depend on it explicitly.

